# Router Sled to Level Slab



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I like this idea:

https://imgur.com/r/woodworking/qUKqk


----------



## Echo415 (Apr 3, 2018)

I was thinking of a similar build but putting v groove bearings on the gantry and having it run on the very top edge of the angle. Looks very nice tho.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I like the ease of the idea too. Could use a ball bearing roller at each corner to help slide better. I'm interested in finding a router bit to use on a sledge. Any ideas?


----------



## Bubba Rhubarb (Aug 17, 2020)

I like the one sold by Stone Coat Countertops... but the price is too high.
Anyone have a used one for sale?

https://www.stonecoatcountertops.com/slab-jig/


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Dig, Whiteside and CMT are both excellent bits.

I’ve also used a Magnate planer bit, it needed sharpening quicker than expected.

If I were making a living at it, I would buy a commercial jig.


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

I noticed lee valley had This, it's on my wish list, it looks interesting. I havent rrsearched it much to see how well it works. Not an immediate need of mine.that being said, this thread seems like a good place to try and get some feedback. I haven't priced the aluminum pipes to see how much the full set up would cost. What's your guys thoughts? Overpriced, just use angle aluminum? It seems like it would slide a lot better though.

https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/sho...110746-router-sled-hardware-kit?item=ZT574692


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

aluminum angle will sag in the middle under moderate weight.
look for a Goodwill, Salvation Army or other Thrift Store and see
if they have some steel bed rails. those things are STOUT !!!! (and cheap).

.


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

wow! i havent even thought of that! i may actually have a steel bed frame down in the basement. so often its easy to just fall victim to going out buying new to solve a problem. i really need to start looking around at what i already have and figure out how i can turn that into the solution of my problem! thanks for the reminder!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Nick - if you do build a sled out of bed rails, please follow up with a post & photos.
I had to use the angle grinder with a metal cut-off wheel to cut them up.

.


----------

